# Controlled Hunts?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't seem to figure out how to apply for the controlled hunts online? It's different then what it use to be? Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I called the other day. The lady was a B -- She said it's in the licensing area. Have to purchase in there.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Junebug2320 said:


> I called the other day. The lady was a B -- She said it's in the licensing area. Have to purchase in there.


I don't see where the heck it is you sign up for it???


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I brought up the application online and printed up a copy and I'm mailing it in this week. I looked at it online and couldn't see where to check off a credit card spot to pay. So I'm going old school and going by mail.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you can also call it in.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I don't see where the heck it is you sign up for it???


Sign in Go to license purchases. Folders or tabs which list : Fishing Hunting Trapping. Shooting Range. Wild Ohio Store and lastly Lotteries


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I just wanted the Ravenna or Mosquito ones and it wont let me select these ones.. am I too late then?


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I didnt have a problem. I selected both of those and Ottawa and Plumbrook. Another note, I wonder if all of the "movement" within the DNR etc. will affect the hunts??


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I went to licenses purchases and then used the tabs to also get the controlled hunt purchases too.
Did this yesterday with no issues.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I did it online as well with no issues.. I do know that you must have purchased a hunting license prior to applying for any controlled hunts


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got an email today from the ODNR... looks like another year of being "unsuccessful" at being drawn for the mosquito muzzleloader hunt.. I think this is like 10 plus years now (I did forget to enter one year). wth do I have to do to get in there?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ezbite said:


> got an email today from the ODNR... looks like another year of being "unsuccessful" at being drawn for the mosquito muzzleloader hunt.. I think this is like 10 plus years now (I did forget to enter one year). wth do I have to do to get in there?


Become a youth hunter.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I too was unsuccessful for all 6 that I entered. Got drawn for a hunt a TRD a few years ago and didn't see a deer. Besides that I have not been drawn for a hunt in a very loooong time too


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ezbite said:


> got an email today from the ODNR... looks like another year of being "unsuccessful" at being drawn for the mosquito muzzleloader hunt.. I think this is like 10 plus years now (I did forget to enter one year). wth do I have to do to get in there?



Start wearing a straw hat and have six kids to enter the draw.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

snag said:


> Start wearing a straw hat and have six kids to enter the draw.


Hahaha, soooo true!!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom , I didn't drawn for mosquito or Ravenna , the odds are really bad. Years back on the DNR site they would post the names of drawing winners, and there were a lot of miller and yoders on the list. Don't know if they still post it that or not. But the odds are bad for just a couple hundred spots .


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I got drawn for the Plumbrook shotgun hunt on Feb.3, a little later than i would like, but since it was the 1st time I've been picked I guess i won't complain.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

0-6. Had Ravenna last year--


----------



## Frankmurton (Jun 14, 2017)

I got drawn for Ravenna for the Nov 25th gun hunt. First time I've drawn for any hunt. Anybody hunt there before? How is the deer population? Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> Start wearing a straw hat and have six kids to enter the draw.


hahahahahaha...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Frankmurton said:


> I got drawn for Ravenna for the Nov 25th gun hunt. First time I've drawn for any hunt. Anybody hunt there before? How is the deer population? Just wondering what to expect.


It's been at least ten years since I got drawn , but the best thing in the morning is to sit tight and wait for the natural movement of deer , then mid morning do a little slow walking your area. Four times I've been in the aresenal and if you have those igloos in your area get on top for height advantage, I did that the first time . They have changed the hunts a lot since then ,and don't see many deer driving by going to w branch but that doesn't mean much that's a big place.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

snag said:


> It's been at least ten years since I got drawn , but the best thing in the morning is to sit tight and wait for the natural movement of deer , then mid morning do a little slow walking your area. Four times I've been in the aresenal and if you have those igloos in your area get on top for height advantage, I did that the first time . They have changed the hunts a lot since then ,and don't see many deer driving by going to w branch but that doesn't mean much that's a big place.


I'd agree with that. I actually shot my first deer ever as a kid at the arsenal sitting on top of one of those igloos! Remember it like it was yesterday. Hit her high and she was screaming, felt bad but was also sooo excited to bag my first deer.


----------



## Frankmurton (Jun 14, 2017)

Seems like sound advice to me. Sitting through the morning seems like the best tactic. I was thinking it would probably be beneficial to wait untill afternoon to slow stalk. I guess I'll have to see how the deer movement is but I figure let everyone going in for lunch move the deer around before we change locations. Hopefully I get a decent area with some visibility. I will definitely look for one of those igloos.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Frankmurton said:


> Seems like sound advice to me. Sitting through the morning seems like the best tactic. I was thinking it would probably be beneficial to wait untill afternoon to slow stalk. I guess I'll have to see how the deer movement is but I figure let everyone going in for lunch move the deer around before we change locations. Hopefully I get a decent area with some visibility. I will definitely look for one of those igloos.


My wife shot her first deer there 2 years ago in the first hour. It was a small buck but she was pumped!

There will be 2 guys who "know" the area and will give you advice on where to hunt. If you have guys like we had, I would take their advice with a grain of salt. They put us in a spot where we could see maybe 50 yds. We moved to a much better spot where we could observe almost our entire unit and got her deer in about 10 minutes. My advice would be to slow stalk early and scout out your unit to get an idea of what you're working with, then choose the site you feel is best.


----------



## Frankmurton (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I'll take any input I can get to try to make this a productive hunt.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't listen to the guys stationed at your sector. They will send you into the thicket and drive around to the other side waiting on you to push the deer to them.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

My son got drawn for kill deer plains gun hunt dec10th he was pretty excited .
Anyone have any information about this area and or how to hunt it it would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance


----------

